# French Aires and weight limits?



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

We have always wanted to be brave enough to try the Aires in France, but when we were there in 2010 a lot of the towns had a 3500 ton limit and as we are over that we didn't try, we have now downsized (a little) and would like to try, do others find this weight limit a problem?
Lindjan






edit by site admin - more detail in title


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

..have only had Mh's above 3.5t,one was 7.5t,never had a problem all the years we have toured France. I doubt that the average gendarme would be bothered anyway :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've never actually carried out a study but I reckon 50%+ aires are outside of any town weight restriction - well the ones I use are.

I don't have a weight restriction myself but have shared many aires with mammoth MH's of mega kgs.

On the other hand, I did have an incident last year when a French MH was trying to get onto an aire but all the slots were taken, one by me - he decided that I didn't qualify as a Camping-Car so called the Municipal Gendarme who came to check me out - they both enjoyed a cup of English tea with me, wished me "Bon Voyage" and then had a few words with the French driver loitering nearby - didn't hear what they said but soon after he drove of in a French huff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> . . . he drove of in a French huff


That would be a Fruff then Tony! :roll: :lol: :lol:

If I am planning a definite route (_that stands a good chance of NOT being ignored as we drive off the boat _ :roll: ) I look at any likely looking aires on Google Street View. It's not always possible because the camera van has not been everywhere by any means, but a view of the aire can tell you a lot, and you can sometimes "drive" up the approach road if it looks a bit iffy!

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

IMHO the weight limit is intended to prevent HGV's transiting through the area/town/village.
Vehicles with a 'business' reason to enter the zone are allowed.

And, anyway it doesn't apply to Camping-cars, unless it's a bridge that might fall down 8O


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are 3.85 so could be a problem, however I cannot think of one Aire that we haven't got to because of weight restriction. There is usually one route or another into a village, they need this for cattle or milk lorries to get through I would have thought. 

Just go for it, it is a brilliant and adventurous experience  

Mandy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If the weight restriction sign has a picture of a lorry on it then the restriction only applies to commercial vehicles. If the weight restriction plate has only the weight limit then it applies to all vehicles.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, the Aire I was remembering in particular was in Honfleur, everyone talks about it, but I am sure there was a weight restriction there.
Lindjan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I didn't notice any restriction at the Honfleur aire last year, and if there was, dozens of other motorhomes (some lots bigger than ny Stella2) ignored it!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

An interesting topic from the past which applies to this one:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-105055.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=france&start=0


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Length is our problem - the aire at Sully sur Loire is a classic example with boulders and fence posts placed in a manner to prevent longer vehicles entering the aire.

Russell


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I think weights relating to a weak bridge, or a structural reason to not go down that road, are round with the weight only on the sign as they are in this country.

Other signs I have taken to apply to passing through traffic only, and have visited many aires on the other side of such signs with no problem despite obviously looking heavier. Not at the height of a busy weekend however.

The only occasion a local (white) police car has taken an interest was in a Med coast town where it was a bit of a squash to get around. There were no signs relating to weight at all, but the officer was adamant that having finished shopping we were to leave and not return or he'd book us. My French is not good enough to have fully understood why since there are no signs at all to confirm his comment, and it did just seem it was his opinion. 

I will continue to use common sense in the hope that the police will too.

Jason


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Never had a problem or a significant detour accessing an aire due to weight, Alan. (Of the van that is).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is the 3.5t limit sign on the bridge at Saumur. The campsite is on the island on theother side of it. The sign prohibits commercial vehicles only with an exception for service vehicles. It does not apply to other types of vehicles such as buses and camper cars.

Saumur bridge


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

rayc said:


> Saumur bridge


Changeable weather they have there, isn't it? (Move onto the bridge in streetview and you'll see what I mean)


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

I have often seen the no lorries over 3.5t sign directly before a designated aire in french villages. I believe it to mean exactly that - no lorries. Motorhomes however are to be encouraged generally in france - they generally let you know specifically if motorhomes are forbidden.


----------

